# nissan d21 help needed sea foam



## tecate1987 (Nov 25, 2009)

94 nissan 3.0 v-6 5 speed, 
changed plugs and filter because it was probably time i did.
I also added some sea foam to the gas,
now the truck runs really rich, it seems to load up, I can rev it about 3 times an all black smoke comes out, then it seems to clear up for awhile.

Will sea foam make a vehicle run rich? if not what else might I look for.
I put in NGK plugs.


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (May 21, 2010)

you are only supposed to put UP TO a third in your tank and that is with the proper amount of fuel:foam ratio


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

How much did you add? It will smoke like mad as it helps burn out all of the carbon. It will keep doing so until it clears out.

Once it seems to be pretty clear again, pull and check your plugs.


----------



## tecate1987 (Nov 25, 2009)

I put about 1/2 can in. It would stall at stop lights I push in the clutchwhile driving and rev it I could seek black smoke coming out. Quite a bit
yesterday I disconnected the battery and drove it and it seemed fine?
Plugs were blackened with carbon


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

put it through the vacuum line... should clear that up, just keep that throttle going or u'll hydrolock that engine of urs


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*seafoam*

Sounds like you put to much in the tank.

I did the 1/3-oil 1/3-gas 1/3-vacum brake booster hose.
The booster hose sucks the seafoam in. Barely have to tilt can.

Mine ran rough while sucking in the seafoam. Then ran fine after that.

Has alot more power.

Also mine smoked for about 7-minutes. Then stopped.

I think you just added way to much seafoam. Try adding more gas to dilute the seafoam


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

TAKE BALL PEEN HAMMER AND SIT IN A CHAIR..

WHACK URSELF RIGHT BETWEEEN THE EYES WITH THE BALL PEEN HAMMER SEVERAL TIMES..

NOW RE READ THE CAN OF SEA FOAM...


----------

